# Joker (Joaquin Phoenix)



## Kaw (5 Aprile 2019)

Uscirà ad Ottobre 2019, il film Warner/DC dedicato interamente alla figura del Joker.
Avrà il volto di Joaquin Phoenix, e come descritto dal regista Todd Phillips sarà una storia tragica di un uomo abbandonato dalla società, un ritratto psicologico, uno studio crudo sul più celebre antagonista di Batman.
Il film farà parte di una nuova etichetta DC, quindi slegata dagli altri film e dalla versione di Jared Leto.


----------



## Kaw (5 Aprile 2019)




----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Uscirà ad Ottobre 2019, il film Warner/DC dedicato interamente alla figura del Joker.
> Avrà il volto di Joaquin Phoenix, e come descritto dal regista Todd Phillips sarà una storia tragica di un uomo abbandonato dalla società, un ritratto psicologico, uno studio crudo sul più celebre antagonista di Batman.
> Il film farà parte di una nuova etichetta DC, quindi slegata dagli altri film e dalla versione di Jared Leto.



Mi ispira fiducia..
il Regista farà qualcosa di diverso dal solito 
sembra dal trailer che alla fine faremmo il tifo x il clown 
poi sembrerebbe non canonico,visto che identità del Joker non esiste 
quindi il pubblico può semplicemente guardarsi il film 
senza paragonarlo al fumetto... 

tanto sarà tutta farina del regista 
e come detto mi pare un ottimo film originale


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Aprile 2019)

promette molto bene


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Aprile 2019)

Curioso di vederlo


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Aprile 2019)

L'idea onestamente è geniale: la figura di Joker permette infatti di creare una storia profonda, psicologica, totalmente slegata dal quel film copia-incollato in CGI che è thor, ironman, idroman, superman, fuocoman eccetera.

Se guardo al regista, non promette bene. Se guardo a Joaquin Phoenix, promette fantasticamente bene. Se guardo il trailer, promette molto molto bene. Sono fiducioso, lo guarderò!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2019)

Lo andrò di certo a vedere


----------



## Kaw (13 Settembre 2019)

Leone d'Oro a Venezia, recensioni praticamente tutte strapositive, con Phoenix dato per favorito all'Oscar...


----------



## BB7 (12 Ottobre 2019)

Un capolavoro, visto 3 giorni fa e ancora ci penso. Sicuramente lo rivedrò al più presto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2019)

Visto e lo reputo un capolavoro: film introspettivo sulla genesi di Joker, non il solito film d'azione. Bellissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Ottobre 2019)

Confermo, Bel film..



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



-Non ho mai letto i fumetti dell'universo DC e Batman, dunque non ho proprio idea ma il padre di Bruce in Nolan viene descritto come "brava" persona. Qua invece sembra descritto come una specie di criminale.. quale delle due è più fede ai fumetti

- Il finale si vede Joker ad Arkham ma non ho capito se tutta la storia è semplicemente qualcosa che accade nelle mente di Joker, oppure dopo gli eventi c'è un salto tempora e viene catturato e rinchiuso nel manicomio.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2019)

Visto ieri. Film incredibile.


----------



## Liuke (12 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Confermo, Bel film..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



secondo me il tuo secondo dubbio è proprio quello che gli autori volevano lasciare. Altrimenti il film sarebbe potuto finire con la scena precedente.


----------



## MassimoRE (13 Ottobre 2019)

Liuke ha scritto:


> secondo me il tuo secondo dubbio è proprio quello che gli autori volevano lasciare. Altrimenti il film sarebbe potuto finire con la scena precedente.



Infatti, è il dubbio che rimane quando finisce il film, quindi è evidente come sia un dubbio voluto. 
Non sono amante del genere, direi tutt’altro, ma è veramente un bel film, fatto benissimo, JP straordinario.


----------



## vota DC (15 Ottobre 2019)

Mi è piaciuto il film, tira fuori un Joker moderno adatto se nascesse oggi nell'era delle comunicazioni. Nell'era in cui è stato inventato invece non credo avrebbe avuto tanto seguito: o avevi i soldi oppure dovevi avere il fascino magnetico alla Hitler.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Confermo, Bel film..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il padre di Batman è un filantropo ed è contrapposto a quello del Pinguino che invece era una specie di Briatore che scialaqua tutti i risparmi. Nel film non è molto simpatico però rientra nella categoria "severo ma giusto", sferra persino un pugno a Joker perché pensa stia ridendo della madre malata. Ovviamente può essere benissimo contemporaneamente filantropo ma altezzoso e privo di empatia anche se a mio avviso nel film hanno esagerato. Poco mancava che cominciasse a parlare tipo Lebowski "Gli sbandati hanno perso, si cerchi un lavoro!".
Sulla seconda in effetti ci sono alcuni punti che lo fanno pensare: se Bruce è già orfanello mentre Joker è già un fenomeno chi lo combatte? Alfred? In più c'è il buco della donna nera che a meno che sia una demente totale dimenticandosi che la madre era in ospedale è diventata la ragazza di Joker solo nella sua immaginazione.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Ottobre 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



le cose che sono frutto della sua mente il film te lo fa capire abbastanza chiaramente (tipo la relazione amorosa con la vicina oppure lui che interviene allo show con De Niro che gli dice che lo considera come un figlio).
Per cui no, non credo che il tutto sia frutto della sua mente.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Ottobre 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto il film, tira fuori un Joker moderno adatto se nascesse oggi nell'era delle comunicazioni. Nell'era in cui è stato inventato invece non credo avrebbe avuto tanto seguito: o avevi i soldi oppure dovevi avere il fascino magnetico alla Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La relazione con la ragazza nera è tutto frutto della sua immaginazione...nel momento in cui lui entra in casa sua ci sono rapidissimi flashback delle loro scene insieme in cui in realtà c'è solo joker


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Ottobre 2019)

Mi è piaciuto davvero tantissimo nonostante la critica più grande che ho sentito sia "è uguale a taxi driver"...ed è pure vero ma chissenefrega.
Mi ha davvero rapito per trama ed interpretazione.

Unico neo: il protagonista dovrebbe essere un uomo sulla quarantina, Bruce Wayne nel film ha tipo 5 anni...non tornano molto le età con i successivi avvenimenti (non ci credo che batman combatto un joker 60enne). Ma anche qui è un dettaglio trascurabile viste le molteplici variazioni della storia che esistono anche nei fumetti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2019)

Devo ancora vederlo, ma già a vedere come la critica americana sia andata fuori di testa odiando sto film mi fa ben sperare. Sono tutti schizzati contro joker


----------



## vota DC (15 Ottobre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto davvero tantissimo nonostante la critica più grande che ho sentito sia "è uguale a taxi driver"...ed è pure vero ma chissenefrega.
> Mi ha davvero rapito per trama ed interpretazione.
> 
> Unico neo: il protagonista dovrebbe essere un uomo sulla quarantina, Bruce Wayne nel film ha tipo 5 anni...non tornano molto le età con i successivi avvenimenti (non ci credo che batman combatto un joker 60enne). Ma anche qui è un dettaglio trascurabile viste le molteplici variazioni della storia che esistono anche nei fumetti



C'è una piccola discrepanza tra età dimostrata da attori e dei personaggi: Joker ha chiaramente poco più di 30 anni nella trama del film ma è invecchiato malissimo, Batman dovrebbe avere 8 anni, quindi sono 22 anni di differenza e un Batman maturo sulla trentina dovrebbe affrontare un Joker oltre la cinquantina.

Riguardo Taxi Driver


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il protagonista sta per diventare Joker prendendosela con politici e società, alla fine però per puro caso diventa un eroe colpendo mafiosi pedofili e ha il plauso di tutti compresi i politici che voleva assassinare, mentre Joker divide la società in due.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Ottobre 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> C'è una piccola discrepanza tra età dimostrata da attori e dei personaggi: Joker ha chiaramente poco più di 30 anni nella trama del film ma è invecchiato malissimo, Batman dovrebbe avere 8 anni, quindi sono 22 anni di differenza e un Batman maturo sulla trentina dovrebbe affrontare un Joker oltre la cinquantina.
> 
> Riguardo Taxi Driver
> 
> ...



Infatti la critica su taxi driver che ho riportato è quella che più ho sentito, non quello che penso.

Sull'età di joker, sicuro sia una cosa ben specificata nel film? devo essermelo perso


----------

